# 1 years hard work and dedication



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok guys thought i would post this up to see what can be achieved within a year. I will do the same next year when i finish a major bulk.

During this year i kept cheat meals sometimes to only 1 every 2 or 3 weeks. i was pretty dedicated for the year and drank roughly once a month. gave myself 2 weeks off over xmas but was still shockingly good most of this time. Im happy with the results but will be improving on them this next year thats for sure as i intend to put alot more size on than i did this year.

may 1st 2009 sorry for rubbish pics. None of legs unfortunatly as they are the most improved part of me as i didnt have any basically



may 8th 2010



may 23rd show day


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

awesome mate, nice one.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

well done mate look awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Lean 'n' mean mate... :beer:


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice progress mate well done I'm hoping I see some good progress this next year


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Amazing progress mate.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

class progress :thumbup1:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i turned 24 march just gone, blured face because i am holding my mobile on my mouth and it looks stupid lmao


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Excellent progress mate....what are your stats dude?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

in the most recent pic 5ft 10, 181lb bf caliperd week before at around 4%. pics in original i think i was 182lb.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Your dedication is amazing mate.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Taylor25 (May 24, 2010)

Major difference in 12 month mate


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well done some good progress there, will be interesting to see next years pics.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Superb work Hilly :thumb:


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

Awesome progress bud. What peds were you using in these 12months if you don't mind me asking


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers guys,

well pct starts in 2 weeks. will be using a kit of growth i have at 8iu mon.wed.fri until it runs out then cnt afford any more so will switch to ghrp6 during pct. then sept/oct times once blood tests come in saying test levels are in normal range i will re evaluate but i want to put a stone of stage weight on from sept to sept and fully intend to do this not going over 1g per week but nothing is set in stone 

food will be my main anabolic and lots of the stuff


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Well done hilly good progress. Are you keeping a log next year i enjoyed following the last one.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i will be starting a new log soon mate detailing pct and using an lg supp reviewing it which will hopefully help with pct.

as always i will be open and honest altho may not talk openly about peds etc anymore as getting nosey people from uni reading on here. happy to answere questions in pm tho


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Cool mate. The internet makes the world a small place thses days i dont blame you for keeping certain things private.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

whats sort of diet/cardio and training regime was common across the 12 months?

Very impressive progress mate.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

nice one buddy


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

loving the photography skills ..

Well done mate..


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Got to say though - it's easy to slap these pics up here and make it look so simple and achievable ....fact is, hilly has worked his ass off to get to this point, and sacrificed a lot [including nice food !!!]

- I dont think that comes across unless you have kept up with his journal [and been b0llocked for slipping up on your own prep ;-)] He has been almost saintly with regards to cheats [ffs ;-)].

We have one determined mofo here !


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice progress mate!!

Poss a daft question, but after getting in such great condition why are lower abs not totally visible?? As bf is so low obv that isnt a factor so basically wondered if it is largely a genetic thing or do you think would be more prominent if ab muscles were bigger??

Dont mean that to be insulting if it comes across like that, made some big changes there and looked in awesome condition at end diet esp with it being first comp!!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Great progress buddy


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

cheers again every1 and you jem u keep me on track as much as i keep u on track 

shauno - diet varied i did actually do a 3 month stint of eating just fruit/bef/lean meats and oils as a detox new approach but didnt rate it. Then it was just simple clean foods we eat everyday with limited shakes. i prefer whole foods and only use shakes around training and when i cnt possibly eat. I find this works better for me. training i have found hitting a bodypart more often like twice over 10 days with lower volume works better for me. something like push/pull/legs - mon/tues/thurs/sat so push would be on mon and sat.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Dig said:


> Nice progress mate!!
> 
> Poss a daft question, but after getting in such great condition why are lower abs not totally visible?? As bf is so low obv that isnt a factor so basically wondered if it is largely a genetic thing or do you think would be more prominent if ab muscles were bigger??
> 
> Dont mean that to be insulting if it comes across like that, made some big changes there and looked in awesome condition at end diet esp with it being first comp!!


No mate not insulting at all something that buged me like you wouldnt believe. My condition and bf was very good according to most yet lower abs just didnt come thru. few possibilities. One i think which is the main one is i need to build my abs. I have a very small waist but i feel i need some weighted ab work during the off season which i have already implemented however i need to find a balance with this as dont want to thicken my waist as it being so small gives me a good taper.

the other possibilties people have mentioned is i over dieted which is true. my condition was as good stage day as it was 4 weeks out but i was fuller. after speaking to eddy ellwood after and john lee who won the nabba over 50 britain finals both said i was ready 4 weeks out and should have increased food and decreased cardio to fill out. as it happend i was mistaking water for fat and kept pushing it and basically ate muscle away which was most likely while i felt so bad for the last 4 weeks of dieting. this also meant filling up was very difficult come show day and the 2 days at 550 carbs just was no were near enough so was flat. this means had loose skin around lower stomach it seems.

Bloody nightmare but lesson learned shall we say and improvements will be made


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice work Hilly.

I followed your journal and was impressed how dedicated you are to this more disciplined then myself for sure and hundreeds of other people i bet.

You still looked fairly lean at the end of the bulk, are you planning to forgoe the body fat a bit this year and worry about it later?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey there Hilly... am very impressed with your work mate... will be interesting to see how you progress over the next year... you going to Bedford for the MusleTalk thing...?


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

Your thread title sums it up - fantastic achievement!

Particularly the lat/waist taper - spot on !


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice one mate.... very inspiring!!!!


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Wish I had followed your journal now, will definitely read through. Awesome progress there buddy - what areas are you looking to improve?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Tonyc - the aim this year is more muscle than last. I did i feel put to much focus on staying to lean last year and feel i could have gained more muscle had i let my bf venture to 15%ish instead of keeping it sub 12% so this year depending how things go i am going to push food higher and not be so worried about the bf.

However cardio will be done year round, cheats max 1 bad one per 2 weeks with a healthy one every week. green tea etc all used. the idea will be to do everything i can to limit bodyfat gain but not at the expense of muscle gain if that makes sense.

GreyP the next show i go to will be the leeds ukbff in sept i reckon.

Salkev - aim this year is more size all over particularly in arms and chest but i will not be putting any particular focus on these as having set days or anything. The plan is to add size overall. Im a big believer that unless ure at the top end of ure game no1 should be dedicating time or extra effort to 1 bodypart over others.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I like that idea...but if you have a flaw it will always be a flaw unless you turn pro or change your routine up and accidentally find you get better growth in that area causing it to to catch up.

Good luck


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Well done matey, lookin lean as!!! Fair play pal


----------

